# كتاب US Army في اللحام جزئين



## yosri Azab (4 مايو 2007)

US Army course - Welding Operations

ELECTRODES CLASSIFICATION
AND INTENDED USES; AUTOMOTIVE
WELDING PROCESSES,
MATERIALS,
AND IDENTIFICATION
PROCESSES; METHODS OF DESTRUCTIVE 
AND NONDESTRUCTIVE
TESTING OF WELDS AND TROUBLESHOOTING PROCEDURES; TYPES
AND TECHNIQUES OF JOINT DESIGN; AND THE THEORY,
PRINCIPLES, AND PROCEDURES OF WELDING ARMOR PLATE

http://rapidshare.com/files/29413807/US_Army_course_-_Welding_Operations_-_Part_I_OD1651.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/29414934/US_Army_course_-_Welding_Operations_-_Part_II_OD1654.pdf


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات الكبيره
جاري التحميل


----------

